# Lodge finds its future



## drapetomaniac (Dec 14, 2009)

Behind the shabby faÃ§ade of the Widow's Son Prince Hall Masonic Lodge, a remarkable renaissance has occurred over the past few years, thanks to a group of boys in need.

Three years ago, under the leadership of two high-energy new members, the once-faltering African-American lodge reached out to help the boys, most growing up without fathers, in need of male role models.

The program, called the Knights of Pythagoras, does more than tutor or entertain. The leaders are involved in every aspect of the boys' lives. From school and sports to table manners and public speaking. From throwing a crisp bounce pass to being respectful to women. In short, they build character.

more:
Lodge finds its future - Sheehan - NewsObserver.com


----------



## JTM (Dec 14, 2009)

hah.  if any type of organization was well suited to act as interim father the masons would be it!

does PHA have anything along the lines of DeMolay for young boys?

great stuff to hear about.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Dec 14, 2009)

"does PHA have anything along the lines of DeMolay for young boys?"

I'm pretty sure that's what the Knights of Pythagoras program is.

About the OKP | Order of the Knights of Pythagoras - DC

KNIGHTS of PYTHAGORAS


----------



## RedTemplar (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds very much like DeMolay to me.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 15, 2009)

That is wicked cool.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Dec 15, 2009)

brothers i work with young men every day and I can tell you that this can help save some of these kids lives.  what a great program these brothers are doing.


----------



## JTM (Dec 15, 2009)

drapetomaniac said:


> "does PHA have anything along the lines of DeMolay for young boys?"
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what the Knights of Pythagoras program is.
> 
> ...


sweet.  you'll have to excuse my ignorance when it comes to PHA, I honestly don't know too much about it.  I was reading through the PHGL website (ya'll need a new one), and found the appendant body section.

given the first one shares the same logo with OES, I'm assuming that it is equivalent?

then, Order of the Golden Circle Auxiliary to the Scottish Rite of Freemasonry has State Loyal Lady Ruler as the "leader."  

the PH Scottish Rite has women in it?  

definitely most interesting.  damn, I have a lot of learning to do.  so many questions I could ask.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Dec 15, 2009)

Anything I know is through cursory research I'm actually ordering a couple of books to do research based on their own accounts of themselves.


----------

